
Record turnout in Hong Kong local elections amid calls for full democracy - 2OEH8eoCRo0
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-hongkong-protests/record-turnout-in-hong-kong-local-elections-amid-calls-for-full-democracy-idUSKBN1XY007
======
Scipio_Afri
This other HN post was submitted 2 hours sooner than this, reached within the
top 10 then was flagged for at least an hour, probably longer. I don't think
anything HK related has made the front page since.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21624269](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21624269)

------
serpentines
> Well-known pro-democracy advocate Alexandra “Grandma” Wong, who was detained
> in the city of Shenzhen over the border from Hong Kong in August, said this
> was “the day that we are longing for”.

> “Because I was detained in Shenzhen, my ballot has become a wasted paper.
> This breaks my heart. Please help add oil for me and vote. All the Best!!!
> Be Safe!!!” she wrote[.]

加油, which literally means “add oil” when one is at a petrol station, is better
calqued as "give support" in this translation.

